# Today is the day



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

MrsW is on her way to theatre at this very moment as a priority in hospital, others cancelled in order to ensure time and space for her. She will return after theatre to ITU for 24 - 48 hours depending on progress.

Surgery takes about 90 minutes, 90 minutes before started at 0800, then recovery for 2 hours before ITU.

They hope to get her out before the weeken, rather than risk staying in with CoVid so rife.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Wishing Mrs W all the best for a full and speedy recovery, Dave.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ditto. Hope all goes well. Where is she in hospital Dave?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We hope all goes well for her Dave.

I must have missed the thread where this was discussed, what is she going in for?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Bordeaux, Pellegrin CHU, No 2 in France, she is in to have a 10mm aneurysm in her right carotid artery sorted, deep within her brain, right by the optic nerve so risk of blindness if nerve touched…..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh dear, Sorry Dave, I do recall it being mentioned now, but I have the worst memory, as said we hope all goes well for her, and a speedy recovery.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Fingers crossed for you and Mrs Dave. I hope all goes well for her.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Hope all goes well Dave.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for comments, just spoken to her and she is conscious, able to hold a normal conversation and all went well. I will be seeing her in a couple of hours and will update if anything worth saying.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Brilliant news Dave, give her a hug from us.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice one Dave. Pass on our best wishes to Mrs Dave too please.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dave

Missed out on this today.

When I heard your description of the op and some risks I just kept scrolling for god news, which seems to have come with your conversation with you.

We await more good news.

Wish her well.

Geoff


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good news )


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Wishing her a speedy recovery Dave.
You can get your Matron uniform out and spoil her.

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I wish her luck Dave.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Been to see her, looks well, sounds OK, bruised in very many places as result of drips and her crazy bloods, but her blood pressure is too high, so they are concerned as that not good with cerebral stents…..

I will post again tomorrow.

Thanks for best wishes.

Dave and Lesley


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope Lesley improves overnight.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What’s happened here Dave, the last time you reported on this thread was on the 19th and it’s now the 21st, I will assume all is well as you have posted on other threads.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

She has had a few problems, but with a little bit of luck 🤞🏻 she should be out this afternoon at some time, for intensive rest. The op went well apparently, although was much harder than expected, she is now part of an American trial for a new stent…. Not sure if that is good or not, time will tell.

I will let you know, probably tomorrow if things proceed as expected, but I have no idea what time she will be released. The nursing care in ITU was superb, sadly the same cannot be said for the nurse on the ward she is now on, she should be struck off for her attitude and actions. A formal complaint may well follow - it has been that bad….


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Dave, too many people having health problems just lately so it makes for concern when suddenly nothing is heard.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the update Dave, when you didn't post I feared the worst, all digits crossed for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Home now and has been told severe pain is normal for a few days so that should resolve.

I wonder why such things are not mentioned before ?

Back in 3 months for follow up scan.

Then regular check ups for 5 years.

Mind you, the prescription the junior Doctor filled in, but did not sign, or apply the all important rubber stamp, was so full of errors that the pharmacist had to look virtually everything up, then point out that because of the way it had been filled in, NONE of it was covered by the State……. It should ALL be 100% covered.

So Junior Doctors in France cannot be relied upon……


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> Home now and has been told severe pain is normal for a few days so that should resolve.
> 
> I wonder why such things are not mentioned before ?
> 
> ...


I bet Lesley is happy to be at home.

Oh dear, was it also the junior doctor who told you about the pain being normal?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry I missed this Dave, but sending my very best wishes to Lesley for a speedy recovery - and to you, to keep your cool when dealing with incompetents or worse. It's been a very stressful time all round.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Fortunately the “pain is expected” was the co-surgeon NOT the Junior Doctor who got the entire prescription wrong, rendering it as useful as a wet tissue….


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So awful that you have to do battle at a time like this. I do hope Lesley feels better soon.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> Fortunately the "pain is expected" was the co-surgeon NOT the Junior Doctor who got the entire prescription wrong, rendering it as useful as a wet tissue….


How is Lesley after being home a few days Dave?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

VERY, VERY tired and still has headache, but much less, not surprising as the brain has been poked by the insertion of the stent, she is also “battered and shattered” in her terms, looking like she lost 10 rounds with Mike Tyson - although she still has two ears intact, so that cannot be true. 🤔


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hopefully the headache is just down to the poking about and swelling that will settle very soon.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

How is Lesley doing now Dave? Are you still on cook's duty?!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Can we have an update here please Dave?


----------

